# From CSV to GWP-- Who is a skilled immigrant?



## Wankil (Aug 19, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

I went to an interview to ask official question why was my application rejected.

What will you respond to that?
1.Submitting all required document as stated on DHA website/VFS is not a guarantee to obtain the CSV
2.Getting confirmation of skill by board and membership is not enough proof to demonstrate critical skills
3.Only degrees and skills developed outside SA are considered to be critical to SA
4.My job description and responsibilities does not fall within the list even though i have the title
5.Criticial Skill Visa still has a quota of visa to be issued
6.The law does not tell every details 
7. Yes my job is listed on the gazette but not convinced i am a skilled person.

Facts:
I have two degrees one in Information System obtained outside of SA for which i have the SAQA
and the other one in Business Science Accounting obtained in SA.
All the work experience is in SA in an Accounting software where i assure Quality.

I got promoted within the company but did not change the visa to show that title, is this fatal?

Option left to me :
Bring the labor certificate then the visa will be granted because i am not convinced you are critical to South Africa.

Reason for applying for CSV was that the certificate never come out..All the feedback got from my HR is your file is at Head Office ..Wait..this since june 2014.

I am so disappointed and do not know how to get a visa, i have been in SA since 2008 and never felt so miserable. So now if the requirement is not enough to qualify where to look if one wants to ensure he is doing thing right.
I feel like SA is the country where getting a visa is extremely difficult, this is my first time to have to suffer since 6 month to renew my visa.

I though the embassy was the one dealing with appeal but it has to go Pretoria via courier.
Please help!!!!


----------

